# Church Manor, Sept 2015



## cunningplan (Oct 5, 2015)

1000 mile Mega Xplore day 2 part 4
After kipping in the car in the corner of a field we made our way here, bit of a walk but, this must be one of the oddest places I have been too. After I posted it on my facebook page, someone said I should be a estate agent.
I really didn't expect his after looking at the outside of the place.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/cunningplan/albums/72157659274332585

the outside






the inside




























































Any offers??????????????


----------



## HughieD (Oct 5, 2015)

Blimey...that's a minter!


----------



## ajarb (Oct 5, 2015)

I'll take it


----------



## Mikeymutt (Oct 5, 2015)

Nice one mate glad you finally got to see this one..great pics


----------



## Sam Haltin (Oct 5, 2015)

Nice and clean. Obviously someone has been doing the housework. My offer = £1.5 million.


----------



## cunningplan (Oct 5, 2015)

Mikeymutt said:


> Nice one mate glad you finally got to see this one..great pics



Thanks to you mate


----------



## cunningplan (Oct 5, 2015)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Nice and clean. Obviously someone has been doing the housework. My offer = £1.5 million.


 Whats that?? a offer for the out house


----------



## Sam Haltin (Oct 5, 2015)

cunningplan said:


> Whats that?? a offer for the out house



What outhouse? My offer is for the whole estate.


----------



## smiler (Oct 5, 2015)

Nice place CP, what's stored in the room next to the kitchen? I liked it, Thanks


----------



## cunningplan (Oct 5, 2015)

smiler said:


> Nice place CP, what's stored in the room next to the kitchen? I liked it, Thanks



loads and loads of farming mags, paint and a few odds and ends.


----------



## TheNarrator (Oct 5, 2015)

What a lovely place! That landing carpet would definitely need changing before I bought it - it would play havoc on my eyes!!


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 6, 2015)

WOW! What a place! 
Oddly, I've recently bought the exact same moses basket thats in shot 2! 
Absolutely stunning report, ones like these don't come up very often, so thanks for sharing


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 6, 2015)

What a beauty,thanks for sharing.


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Oct 17, 2015)

Second dibs if Hugh doesn't take it!!


----------



## Dhavilland (Nov 16, 2015)

Wouldn't mind living there myself


----------

